# Tyron Tyres



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

i have had a quote of £325 to put 4 tyron bands on the mh good deal i think.


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

We have 5Tyron tyres...worth considering spare. Have never had a flat with them on 

Brian


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The pro's and cons of Tyron bands have been discussed at length on here. Quick search should find them for you.

They dont prevent punctures but they DO keep the tyre on the rim in the event of "a sudden and catastrophic" tyre failure which is VERY rare on smaller vehicles these days, but not unheard of. It is more common on HGV's because they often have tyres in tandem and its nearly impossible to know if one has been punctured untill it starts to disintegrate.

Most modern tubeless tyres, if they are punctured, deflate pretty slowly. Unless of course you hit a breeze block at 60mph or something similar.

Like everything in life its your choice what to spend your money on, personally I wouldnt bother with Tyron bands and I have spent most of my working life concerneed with road safety and dealing with crashes !!

If I was going to do anything I would probably go for the "anti puncture" tyre sealing gunk that you feed in through the valve!! Got it on both our electric bikes as its a b****er to get the back wheel off to fix a flat :roll: :roll:


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes we use "anti puncture" tyre sealing gunk {SLIME) for our electric bikes and my Smart Roadster. No reports of a flat.

BUT some friends wit a caravan had a flat without Tyrons and it did £2000 damage to van. They fitted Tyrons and had a puncture later which did no damage to van and they slowly were able to drive off M1 10 mis to a garage without changing wheel.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Tyron*

yes i had the same in one of my trucks had a blow out did a bit of damage put the tyron on the truck no problem and also had then fitted wen we had a caravan i think there a good idea but each to there own


----------

